# EA Just Lost A Sims FreePlayer!



## Ravaari (May 15, 2014)

What the heck Electronic Arts?! Killing off sims?! I play my Sims game when life sucks. I love my sims. Now, if I take care of them, I'm killing them. That is totally backwards! If you want people to okay the game so badly, have sims die when you don't play or something! Or better yet, DON'T KILL OUR SIMS unless WE do it! Honestly! If you are going to give the option to have old sims die, let it be the player's choice! I have just gotten my perfect sim families done and the last one I was working on until this happened. For anyone who doesn't play Sims FreePlay or is unaware if this horrible update, which I have just been made aware of, now after you reach level 24, your sims will automatically start to age when you perform tasks, such as feeding them, entertaining them, and making their lives happy. Then, once your sims become Seniors, the Grim Freaking Reaper comes and takes them away. How messed up is that? Little kids play this game! You can only save your sims by purchasing Life Points, which cost real-life money. I have COLLEGE to pay for, EA, and I'm not wasting my money on my beloved pixelated people, no matter how attached to them I am. EA claims that people have been asking for this. I have never seen anyone say "Hey, you know what'd be great? If you took away my ability to control the aging of my sims and then murdered them!" People are deleting the game and refusing to play it now. Not a very smart move, EA! I am among those people. I updated the game and while waiting read reviews, saw the death thing and it was too late. So I will keep my game, but I will not play it one bit until this is no longer part of the game. Please, anyone else who plays this game and is as angry as I am, sign this petition I found. I'm sorry if posting the petition breaks any forum rules. If it does, just remove this last part, and sorry for rule-breaking. I'm just so upset. EA will not kill my sims! I will stay away for their own good. Sign this if you don’t want your Sims to age and die automatically: https://www.change.org/petitions/ea...ing-and-ageing-automatically-on-sims-freeplay


----------

